# Females using TRT?



## Thecat (Sep 1, 2021)

Hey! Any ladies on TRT?

I FINALLY figured out why life has been so hard the last year. On a whim I went to a TRT clinic to look at HGH peptides and discovered my t levels were at 4. The year prior they were low at 14.  I’m only 32! My doctor was SHOOK I trained so hard and ate so well. She was impressed I could follow through with my routine

my doctor has me on test cyp and I’m about to do my third weeks injection tomorrow! Already feeling a little better.

any ladies running TRT?


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 1, 2021)

Mrs. BRICKS has been on HRT for about 6 years.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 1, 2021)

My girlfriend now on estrogen, but I'm about to take her for blood work to see how her testosterone and other hormones look like.

I'm hoping they are in range, but if not then we plan on supplementing 10mg/week as a starting point to dial her on.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Sep 1, 2021)

Thecat said:


> Hey! Any ladies on TRT?
> 
> I FINALLY figured out why life has been so hard the last year. On a whim I went to a TRT clinic to look at HGH peptides and discovered my t levels were at 4. The year prior they were low at 14. I’m only 32! My doctor was SHOOK I trained so hard and ate so well. She was impressed I could follow through with my routine
> 
> ...


My wife is on test p...and other stuff. But she started with test p. Out of curiosity what is your prescribed dose?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## snake (Sep 1, 2021)

Glad you are getting the help. Just keep in mind, as with men, there's TRT and then there's cycling. Do not blur the lines.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Sep 2, 2021)

Love this, following.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 2, 2021)

Yeah, I'm curious what dose they have you on also.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Sep 2, 2021)

Following along!


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Sep 2, 2021)

Thecat said:


> Hey! Any ladies on TRT?
> 
> I FINALLY figured out why life has been so hard the last year. On a whim I went to a TRT clinic to look at HGH peptides and discovered my t levels were at 4. The year prior they were low at 14.  I’m only 32! My doctor was SHOOK I trained so hard and ate so well. She was impressed I could follow through with my routine
> 
> ...


sorry not a lady, but it's interesting & have not seen it investigated much. Im using the reference range of <25ng/dl in females under 50.
Can you describe what you have been experiencing over the last yr? has training/diet/anything changed particularly in the 3mo before this visit, since the reading of 14 v. 4 a year ago?

Until older MDs are replaced &/or greater awareness is brought forward, Androgen deficiency in women will be continuously disregarded or misdiagnosed as "anxiety, depression, PMS, CFS" and other conditions as many of the same symptoms exist in both (like decreased libido, fatigue).

what was your Free T? (due to Estrogen/SHBG) direct RIA of Free Test may be best to correlate with symptom relief and possibly new signs. 
And how about DHEA-S levels?(reliable data; help determine the cause; whether its adrenal, ovarian, or combination and better direct treatment)

gals or guys with gals on Combined OCPs, DHEA replacement is an excellent inexpensive OTC supplement which has been shown to restore natural Test levels in many cases if you are experiencing low Androgen S&S. (50-100mg every morning should be sufficient)

Acne may occur with these treatments even when in the normal ref range for women.
interesting, keep us updated, thanks
MuscleMedicine, MD


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 2, 2021)

Very interested to see how this works out for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## BrotherJ (Sep 2, 2021)

My gym partner/friend has been on it and she's been feeling 10x better. It's definitely overlooked in women and she has been happy with the results.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 3, 2021)

MuscleMedicineMD said:


> sorry not a lady, but it's interesting & have not seen it investigated much. Im using the reference range of <25ng/dl in females under 50.
> Can you describe what you have been experiencing over the last yr? has training/diet/anything changed particularly in the 3mo before this visit, since the reading of 14 v. 4 a year ago?
> 
> Until older MDs are replaced &/or greater awareness is brought forward, Androgen deficiency in women will be continuously disregarded or misdiagnosed as "anxiety, depression, PMS, CFS" and other conditions as many of the same symptoms exist in both (like decreased libido, fatigue).
> ...


I’ve always thought this was interesting because in men it is well documented that estrogen deficiencies cause a whole host of issues surrounding mental health, motivation, energy, libido, joint health and much more.


----------



## Thecat (Sep 6, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> My wife is on test p...and other stuff. But she started with test p. Out of curiosity what is your prescribed dose?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


My doctor has me doing 20mg of test cyp 1x per week. We test blood markers at week 8


----------



## Thecat (Sep 6, 2021)

MuscleMedicineMD said:


> sorry not a lady, but it's interesting & have not seen it investigated much. Im using the reference range of <25ng/dl in females under 50.
> Can you describe what you have been experiencing over the last yr? has training/diet/anything changed particularly in the 3mo before this visit, since the reading of 14 v. 4 a year ago?
> 
> Until older MDs are replaced &/or greater awareness is brought forward, Androgen deficiency in women will be continuously disregarded or misdiagnosed as "anxiety, depression, PMS, CFS" and other conditions as many of the same symptoms exist in both (like decreased libido, fatigue).
> ...


I had a herniated disc last year powerlifting… it caused me to change activity and gain a little weight. I’ve lost half the weight and back to training heavy but I think that may have been a contributing factor. I was very depressed tbh

T4, free- 1.06
T3- 2.4
Dhea- 224


----------



## stinger (Sep 30, 2021)

Keep us updated please.  I have been wondering about this for my wife.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Sep 30, 2021)

20mg? Really? So like 100mg is blasting then?


----------



## Thecat (Sep 30, 2021)

stinger said:


> Keep us updated please.  I have been wondering about this for my wife.


It’s been amazing so far! My libido, which has been gone for 2 years or so, came back week two. 

I also feel my anxiety lessening but plan to stay on my SSRI for the time being. My confidence is higher, stronger in the gym, body fat seems to be coming off my arms, sleep is about the same, recovery in the gym seems about the same, daily energy is higher, not as emotional. I used to cry easily- like when my dog kissed me lol. I haven’t cried except over one thing that was very intense. That’s very unlike me. 

I’m so glad I found this. I am feeling like my old self Again.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Oct 1, 2021)

We noticed the libido increase and anxiety decrease with my wife. When she started her prep and cutting her carbs out her libido goes up and down. 6 more weeks and hopefully it just stays up lol.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Oct 1, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> We noticed the libido increase and anxiety decrease with my wife. When she started her prep and cutting her carbs out her libido goes up and down. 6 more weeks and hopefully it just stays up lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


If you don't mind me asking, what is your wife's dose? We started the first week at 20mg, and are now on week 2 running at 10mg... Ester is test prop _(just to get dialed in.. will switch to undecanoate for long term)_. Plan on running this for another week or two before we get new lab work to compare against baseline.

Anecdotally her libido is up, but she's also in a caloric deficit like your wife _(not competing, she is just trying to regain her figure from when we first met)_. So to me it feels like it's a bit up/down as well, but not sure if that is diet or if we need to tweak her dose better.

Looking to compare notes with anyone I can, because it seems that it's not common to find women talking about this openly on the internet... Which is a real shame.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Oct 1, 2021)

Send0 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what is your wife's dose? We started the first week at 20mg, and are now on week 2 running at 10mg... Ester is test prop _(just to get dialed in.. will switch to undecanoate for long term)_. Plan on running this for another week or two before we get new lab work to compare against baseline.
> 
> Anecdotally her libido is up, but she's also in a caloric deficit like your wife _(not competing, she is just trying to regain her figure from when we first met)_. So to me it feels like it's a bit up/down as well, but not sure if that is diet or if we need to tweak her dose better.
> 
> Looking to compare notes with anyone I can, because it seems that it's not common to find women talking about this openly on the internet... Which is a real shame.



She's running 30mg/wk test p split MWF. She's been prepping for 6 months. Soon after the diet was when the libido started fluctuating. She's also on NPP and Var. When it's up it's way up but it can drop from 1000 to 0 within the 10 minute drive home from the gym.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thecat (Oct 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what is your wife's dose? We started the first week at 20mg, and are now on week 2 running at 10mg... Ester is test prop _(just to get dialed in.. will switch to undecanoate for long term)_. Plan on running this for another week or two before we get new lab work to compare against baseline.
> 
> Anecdotally her libido is up, but she's also in a caloric deficit like your wife _(not competing, she is just trying to regain her figure from when we first met)_. So to me it feels like it's a bit up/down as well, but not sure if that is diet or if we need to tweak her dose better.
> 
> Looking to compare notes with anyone I can, because it seems that it's not common to find women talking about this openly on the internet... Which is a real shame.


It’s totally a shame that not a lot of people talk about this! I joined an HRT Facebook group and it was full of post menopausal women I couldn’t relate to. 

I ended my caloric deficit two weeks ago so curious to start taking notes on how eating at maintenance (I’m reversing) goes. Currently it’s kiiiiind of annoying at the gym because my progressive overload is flying off the charts. It’s a great problem but I’m getting a bit of an achy forearm tendon. My tendons don’t seem used to the load I’m lifting right now. 

Life changing  so far. I can’t believe it’s only been 6 weeks since I started. I feel like how 32 year old should feel!!!


----------



## Send0 (Oct 2, 2021)

Thecat said:


> It’s totally a shame that not a lot of people talk about this! I joined an HRT Facebook group and it was full of post menopausal women I couldn’t relate to.
> 
> I ended my caloric deficit two weeks ago so curious to start taking notes on how eating at maintenance (I’m reversing) goes. Currently it’s kiiiiind of annoying at the gym because my progressive overload is flying off the charts. It’s a great problem but I’m getting a bit of an achy forearm tendon. My tendons don’t seem used to the load I’m lifting right now.
> 
> Life changing  so far. I can’t believe it’s only been 6 weeks since I started. I feel like how 32 year old should feel!!!


I understand the tendon ache. My strength quickly outpaced my tendons, and stupid me didn't put 2 and 2 together and I kept pushing more and more weight.

I ended up with extreme forearm pain that has lasted me about 8 weeks now, and it's effected all my lifts. It's only now getting to the point of where I can start doing things like curls without being in crippling pain.

What I should have done is slowed myself down, despite my strength, and kept things at slightly lower weight until my body fully adapted to it.

I do lots of stupid things, and only realize what I should have done in retrospect 😂


----------



## Thecat (Oct 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I understand the tendon ache. My strength quickly outpaced my tendons, and stupid me didn't put 2 and 2 together and I kept pushing more and more weight.
> 
> I ended up with extreme forearm pain that has lasted me about 8 weeks now, and it's effected all my lifts. It's only now getting to the point of where I can start doing things like curls without being in crippling pain.
> 
> ...


This is too funny because I’m often guilty of the same thing. There’s a reason I know the rehab protocol for a million things. 

I’ll take this as a sign to not go crazy 😂


----------



## Thecat (Nov 17, 2021)

Just checking in!

TRT is going so so so so well. Besides having to pluck some little mustache hairs, this has been a dream come true. 

My lifts are increasing, body is recomping, and I’m able to recover so quick!

I’m starting to prep for a figure show and feel confident my TRT will help me with recovery and overall energy. So excited. 

My first blood test went from test level 4 to 145 the morning before I inject. We are trying to get me to 150-200 so right on track!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Nov 17, 2021)

My girlfriend is on test cyp.  It makes her horny.  I love it.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 17, 2021)

Glad to hear it's working

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## xyokoma (Nov 17, 2021)

Thecat said:


> Just checking in!
> 
> TRT is going so so so so well. Besides having to pluck some little mustache hairs, this has been a dream come true.
> 
> ...


Hey Cat, good to hear you’re doing so well… Glad you bumped this thread with your today’s post as I haven’t seen it before. 

I’m 26 myself and currently with a measly 14ng/dl Test and considering TRT… unfortunately this is not something we have clinics or doctors for in the UK, so all hard work is on me. 😤


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 17, 2021)

xyokoma said:


> Hey Cat, good to hear you’re doing so well… Glad you bumped this thread with your today’s post as I haven’t seen it before.
> 
> I’m 26 myself and currently with a measly 14ng/dl Test and considering TRT… unfortunately this is not something we have clinics or doctors for in the UK, so all hard work is on me.


That's why you have all of us to help you out! It is hard to find info for women. I searched high and low for my wife to try and help her.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thecat (Nov 17, 2021)

It is hard to get good information on it for sure! My levels were at 4 when I tested and the year before I was at 12. My doctor didn’t take me serious at all. So glad I found the right team to help me out. 

Wishing you the best of luck! I wish I would’ve done this sooner! And if it tells you anything my husband is five years older than me (he’s 37) and just signed up with my team to start his own TRT program. Apparently the way I’ve been carrying myself inspired him to get tested as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xyokoma (Nov 17, 2021)

Thecat said:


> It is hard to get good information on it for sure! My levels were at 4 when I tested and the year before I was at 12. My doctor didn’t take me serious at all. So glad I found the right team to help me out.
> 
> Wishing you the best of luck! I wish I would’ve done this sooner! And if it tells you anything my husband is five years older than me (he’s 37) and just signed up with my team to start his own TRT program. Apparently the way I’ve been carrying myself inspired him to get tested as well!
> 
> ...


Thanks, I’m still trying to figure out if I really need it. I mean, it’s very easy to say this is the culprit and start injecting. I know that sometimes I am that person looking for an easy way out. I experience a lot of the things you were before starting TRT, but at the same time I have felt like this for forever now so I am trying to make sure that being a miserable fuck isn’t just how I am supposed to be. 🤣


----------



## wsmwannabe (Nov 18, 2021)

My wife has been dealing with anxiety and depression (both of which are fairly mild or at least well controlled) and has always had low libido. She got her blood tested about 8 months ago and found that she was at the bottom end of the range for test levels. She also spent about 3.5 years on prozac, which helped her immensely, but also made her a robot and crushed her already low libido. She came off the prozac about 6 months ago.

I have talked with her some about getting her on HRT, but she is afraid of looking masculine and growing body hair (she has very little as it is though). I am certainly not pushing it on her, but I have gotten her to agree to getting on HRT instead of prozac if she feels the need for another round of anti-depressant.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 18, 2021)

wsmwannabe said:


> My wife has been dealing with anxiety and depression (both of which are fairly mild or at least well controlled) and has always had low libido. She got her blood tested about 8 months ago and found that she was at the bottom end of the range for test levels. She also spent about 3.5 years on prozac, which helped her immensely, but also made her a robot and crushed her already low libido. She came off the prozac about 6 months ago.
> 
> I have talked with her some about getting her on HRT, but she is afraid of looking masculine and growing body hair (she has very little as it is though). I am certainly not pushing it on her, but I have gotten her to agree to getting on HRT instead of prozac if she feels the need for another round of anti-depressant.


Didn't help my wife's anxiety really, depression comes and goes(still a female), but it did help libido. Hair growth did happen. But no major voice change.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## wsmwannabe (Nov 18, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Didn't help my wife's anxiety really, depression comes and goes(still a female), but it did help libido. Hair growth did happen. But no major voice change.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Yea, I'm not saying that HRT is always the answer for women with depression, but low test in woman has been linked to low T levels, so I figured it would be worth a shot to correct her hormones BEFORE jumping back on meds. When she was pregnant with our son she grew a little extra hair, but nothing I would consider excessive


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 18, 2021)

wsmwannabe said:


> Yea, I'm not saying that HRT is always the answer for women with depression, but low test in woman has been linked to low T levels, so I figured it would be worth a shot to correct her hormones BEFORE jumping back on meds. When she was pregnant with our son she grew a little extra hair, but nothing I would consider excessive


Brotha I'm for it 100%. May not need to go back on meds. Just make sure she knows all the possible sides. Sounds like you will. Hair growth is manageable, mine can't hit the high notes but she was tone deaf to start so there's that, clitoral enlargement is a good thing IMO, acne comes and goes. Her strength energy and general mood has improved. But I 100% made sure she knew the possible things that could happen and WE decided the good out weighed the bad.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## wsmwannabe (Nov 18, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Brotha I'm for it 100%. May not need to go back on meds. Just make sure she knows all the possible sides. Sounds like you will. Hair growth is manageable, mine can't hit the high notes but she was tone deaf to start so there's that, clitoral enlargement is a good thing IMO, acne comes and goes. Her strength energy and general mood has improved. But I 100% made sure she knew the possible things that could happen and WE decided the good out weighed the bad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Absolutely, I'm with you on that. I will always make sure she's well aware of the sides AND that it is 100% her choice


----------

